# Anadrol and finasteride



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

Hey,

Anadrol gives me body hair growth and was wondering if using fin would stop this to some extent?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mattymuscle said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anadrol gives me body hair growth and was wondering if using fin would stop this to some extent?


Just no. Shave it or Veet it. Don't be taking nasty drugs for sides that don't matter. Finasteride isn't something to even think about unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Just no. Shave it or Veet it. Don't be taking nasty drugs for sides that don't matter. Finasteride isn't something to even think about unless absolutely necessary.


It becomes permanently longer. I am just wondering if this would work. Side effects aside.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mattymuscle said:


> It becomes permanently longer. I am just wondering if this would work. Side effects aside.


Maybe. Maybe not. Don't recall anything on body hair growth with it so it would be a guess. And fina isn't something to just dismiss it's sides. I'd rather be hairy and shave than have the issues it causes.


----------



## gully_22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I get hairier when I'm blasting and less hairy when I drop the doses. I use duta which is much stronger and it doesn't stop my body hair getting longer and thicker. The thickness does reduce when I drop to trt but I agree with the length being permanently longer. The hair on my upper arms can get stupidly long.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Why don't you invest in laser hair treatment? Lot more affordable than a decade ago.


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

strong_man20 said:


> Why don't you invest in laser hair treatment? Lot more affordable than a decade ago.


How much is the treatment? When I looked it was very expensive.


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

gully_22 said:


> I get hairier when I'm blasting and less hairy when I drop the doses. I use duta which is much stronger and it doesn't stop my body hair getting longer and thicker. The thickness does reduce when I drop to trt but I agree with the length being permanently longer. The hair on my upper arms can get stupidly long.


Yeah I just want to stop the arm hair becoming stupid long haha


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Can buy laser hair removal tool for home use.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mattymuscle said:


> How much is the treatment? When I looked it was very expensive.


I have seen £600-£800 for full body over 6-8 sessions. Good investment if it means you will permanently have significantly less hair. Not completely but significant.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

strong_man20 said:


> I have seen £600-£800 for full body over 6-8 sessions. Good investment if it means you will permanently have significantly less hair. Not completely but significant.


Ye I've seen similar


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

strong_man20 said:


> I have seen £600-£800 for full body over 6-8 sessions. Good investment if it means you will permanently have significantly less hair. Not completely but significant.


Sadly I can't afford that with the current economic situation. Is that full body?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

strong_man20 said:


> I have seen £600-£800 for full body over 6-8 sessions.





Mattymuscle said:


> Is that full body?


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Mattymuscle said:


> ?


? What? 

6-800 for full body 
Is that full body?


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

Oioi said:


> ? What?
> 
> 6-800 for full body
> Is that full body?


My bad haha thanks for info!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mattymuscle said:


> Sadly I can't afford that with the current economic situation. Is that full body?


Buy a home one then. They're cheap. Will take longer but they work.


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Buy a home one then. They're cheap. Will take longer but they work.


Any recommendations on a good brand?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mattymuscle said:


> Any recommendations on a good brand?


Nope. Amazon will have reviews. Don't think it's important what brand.


----------



## Mattymuscle (Jul 2, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Nope. Amazon will have reviews. Don't think it's important what brand.


Cheers mate


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

If you have a Mrs or any female friends ask them. They'll know.


----------

